# Kiwi & Papaya ~ New blog! ~



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello my fellow bunny lovers! 

A lot of you already know me, as I go through spurts of when I post on here. Jbun, where are you?!

I thought I would start a new blog for my bunnies & myself as the other one was quite long. For those of you who dont know me, here is some background information on my buns.

I have my darling Kiwi, shes a broken black , 3 year old holland lop doe, who is spayed. 

Papaya, is my little cutie, hes a broken otter (grey, white & orange), fuzzy holland lop, who is 2.

Sad news for everyone who knew me before. I had Cookie, who was found outside in the winter months- this winter. I live in Canada, & this winter was absolutely BRUTAL for the cold. We estimated her to be about 4 weeks old when they found her. She was part cotton tail bunny, & part lionhead. I basically brought her back from the dead, to put it lightly. If she hadent been found that night, she wouldnt have made it through the night. She was the SWEETEST bunny. She was actually more like a dog, then a bunny. I nursed her back to health, & got her eating hay, which she didnt like to start. She put on weigh, & she overcame coccidia. She was a little devil to take her meds though. I had to put tiny drops of her med on a pellet, so she would take the med. Such a funny little girl.

Anyways, what happened, was I had a house fire at my house in July. None of my animals actually died in the fire, but poor Cookie, was right in the line of smoke. The house was severally damaged, so I needed to find somewhere to go with my 3 bunnies & my kitty. Luckly, my friend, who also happens to be my bunny vet, said I could stay with her & her family with my pets. So, we moved there. Kiwi & Papaya actaully did really well with the move, as they had each other to snuggle with. Cookie seemed off. She was still eating & drinking, pooping & peeing, but just not quite right. 2 weeks after being at my friends house, Cookie was lethargic. She wouldnt come for pellets, & let me pick her up with no issue. I took her to my friend, who again, is my bunny vet. We medicated, & decided to watch her for a bit. Well, her breathing was getting faster & faster, so we drove to the clinic, & did xrays. Nothing showed on the xrays. We were going to put an iv in for fluids, but Cookie was in major distress at this point, so we decided to euthanize her. I held her, & bawled my eyes out. She was only 6 months, & was gonna be spayed within the next couple of weeks. I left after that, but my vet stayed, & asked if it was ok, to open her up, to see if she could find a cause as to why this had happened. When she opened Cookie up, she had a complete twist of her stomach. She said that even if we had did surgery hours ago, there was a high chance that Cookie wouldnt have made it anyways, as bunnies dont do well for gi surgery, let alone the anesthetic. 

Its been a couple of months since Cookie has passed, but I think about her everyday. She was such a sweetheart. RIP Cookie monster, my little Q.

As for the rest of my life, my house is slowly being rebuilt. I am renting a room at the moment. Its quite crowded with my big xpen for Kiwi & Papaya, my & my kitty, but soon enough, I will have my apt back.

Sorry for the novel!!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh no I am so sorry all that happened to you! Binky free Cookie, you brave little bun. I'm glad the rest of you made it out okay. It must have been absolutely terrifying. 

I hope your house gets done up quickly and smoothly so you can move back in!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, again, I haven't been on in a while. It's March now, & I still do not have an actual home. I've been living @ my friends house, & my parents rental house. My bunnies, kiwi & papaya r @ my parents rental house along with my kitty Tripp. I can't have them @ my friends house because he has two big dogs, they both chase cats, & one would kill my bunnies. I try & see all 3 of them as much as I can, but sometimes I go days without seeing my buns & kitty. It makes me so sad to be without them, but it's a long drive between the two houses. I know all three of them miss me dearly, but I know they are in good hands with my parents. Hopefully by July, I will have my apartment back, & my life can go on ... Other then that, kiwi has only been sick once *knock on wood*. I miss my little cookie everyday though


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2015)

I totally missed this!

I'm glad to see you posting again. I'm so sorry about your fire, and especially Cookie  She seemed like such a sweet personable bunny and I always loved hearing about her. It's to be expected that you would still miss her. It took me a couple years to finally feel ok about Dash dying.  When you are very attached to them,, it makes it that much harder for them to be gone. I'm glad you had your vet friend to help you though, and you know that you did everything possible to save her.

It sounds like things have been a bit rough for you for a while. I hope everything is going alright despite the housing difficulty. Hopefully things will get sorted and you can be with your furry family again.


----------

